# Need Help with Vag Com ABS Controler codes for TTRS



## carsfeverguy (Nov 4, 2010)

I posted in the wrong section... but if you had a mk2 TTRS maybe you can still help me.


Trying to figure out what the coding for the TTRS is in the ABS unit.

Here is mine on an MK6 GTI










Running BBK and trying to figure out what the coding is for the 370mm rotor.










This is what others have figured out up to R level brakes. 

I run Cayenne 18z with the TTRS master cylinder.

If owners of TTRS from 2010-2013 could post their ABS coding it would help a lot.

Thank you for your help in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

You might have more success posting this in the MK2 TT section instead of the MK3 section.


----------



## carsfeverguy (Nov 4, 2010)

rex_racer said:


> You might have more success posting this in the MK2 TT section instead of the MK3 section.


I did , about a minute after I realized my error.
Still hoping maybe current Ttrs owners might have had the original, and might have some logs.
That said even current gen Ttrs abs coding might help. 
So please post your TTRS abs codes. Trying to do a community effort.


----------

